# I suppose I could do worse than being on a Sibelius kick right about now?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been in a Sibelius type of mood even though the weather has been kinda nice. Maybe I'm trying to channel real winters?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Many of my kicks are, by mainstream standards worse than a Sibelius kick, but, my tastes aside, you are certainly right. I've yet to get on a Sibelius kick myself, he may not be "classical" enough for me.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

As someone who listens to Sibelius all year round I can safely say that there are a seemingly infinite number of worse things you could be doing.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I play Sibelius no matter what time of year or conditions. I love his symphonies and most anything else he ever wrote. If I ever get an opportunity I'd love to have the Sibelius Edition of his complete works but it runs around $500.00 I think. I might just have to try and buy one set a month until it's complete. That way it wouldn't look like a lot of money at one time and my wife would be more forgiving. 

Kevin


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I enjoy Sibelius quite a bit, who cares what others think i say


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

That's weird. I usually listen to Mahler when I'm trying to channel winter. The first, fourth, and sixth especially.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

I looked forward to winter but now my appetite for Sibelius has subsided


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I usually like listening to Sibelius in the summer. His music makes me feel colder.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Interesting never thought about it that way . Will have to try it. I prefer Bach and Mendelssohn in the spring/summer.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

You would get along very well with one of the long-timers on this forum, who is a huge Sibelius fan also. Speaking of Tapkaara...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

No you could do far worse. But you might want to add Carl Nielsen's 5th symphony in your mix:









or Einojuhani Rautavaara's Symphony no. 7









or his Cantus Arcticus ('Concerto for Birds')


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Many of my kicks are, by mainstream standards worse than a Sibelius kick, but, my tastes aside, you are certainly right. I've yet to get on a Sibelius kick myself, he may not be "classical" enough for me.


I thought you did get on one when you heard the 2nd symphony?


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I am on a Sibelius kick now too, listening to the 2nd symphony and Karelia Suite and En Saga and Kullervo Symphony and of course Finlandia over and over again. Another great, patriotic and mythology-inspired music master. Love him! And I'm sure going to play Sibelius on full blast when that unbearable summer heat sets in.


----------

